# Auf welches Echtzeitstrategiespiel freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (18. November 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## BO89 (18. November 2005)

Echtzeitstrategie Spiele sind das Beste!

Ich glaube das Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 auch wieder ein Leckerbissen dieser Art von Spiele wird, falls die Einheitenbegrenzung auch deutlich erhöht werden sollte!

MFG BO89


----------



## Mandalor (18. November 2005)

SYSTEM am 18.11.2005 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Ich erwarte volle begeisterung EaW und die dazugehörigen Mods.


----------



## memphis76 (18. November 2005)

Ich habe SuM 2 angeklickt, freue mich aber genauso auf EaW. Es wird sich zeigen, welches Game als erstes den Weg in mein Regal finden wird ...


----------



## ich98 (18. November 2005)

Rise & Fall

ich glaube und hoffe, dass das der Hammer  wird


----------



## Psycho-Patee (18. November 2005)

?
Kein Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3?
Tja, dann keines von diesen.


----------



## Pede (2. Dezember 2005)

ich freu mich auf EaW  habe gelese das es am 10.2.06 kommt in europa gerade recht zu meinem geburtstag    vorher wollte ich rise&fall hätte potenzial aber leider sind die stainless stell studios weg vom fenster und daher ist kein anstendigen support zu erwarten    mfg


----------



## Thorosmanu (3. Dezember 2005)

Spellforce 2! Hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr zu lange.


----------



## nolleX (6. Dezember 2005)

Jo, wart auch ganz arg auf Empire at War...
Bin ein absoluter Si-Fi Fan (egal ob X3, Freelancer, Battlefront2 & Co).
Meine einzige Angst ist dass die Hardwareanforderungen monströs werden...
Aber kaufen wrd ichs mir trotzdem


----------



## Exo-Anubis (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin fürs EE2 Add-On. Hoffentlich nehmen die meine Verbesserungsvorschläge, sonst passiert denen was. Und werde ganz sicher nicht ich schuld sein.

Obwohl ich auch auf Spellforce 2, Empire at War und Schlacht um Mittelerde warte, wird es vom Erscheinungstermin und natürlich auch von der Qualität abhängen, welches Spiel ich mir kaufen werde (vielleicht auch alle, wenn übers ganze Jahr)

Exo-Anubis


----------



## Terrorsalz (8. Dezember 2005)

Für Star Wars gevoted aber am meisten auf C&C AR3 freu


----------



## Trilos (8. Dezember 2005)

Ich als Star Wars Fanatiker freue mich natürlich am meisten auf EaW!!!!


----------



## SchlachtumMittelerde (9. Dezember 2005)

Keine frage, wenn EA das haltet was sie versprechen wird SUM2 ein Knüller.


----------

